# Petrodex Toothpaste for dogs and diarrhea



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

The last two times I used this toothpaste to brush my furbabies teeth they have got diarrhea within 24 hours....I didn't think about it the first time it happened but this time it was the only thing I know for sure that was different in their routine....anyone else have a problem like this? Can it actually be the problem? What does everyone else use for teeth? 
Thanks

PS I did not include brushing in their routine and have only added it recently


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use C.E.T. toothpaste from the vet's office. I haven't had a problem.


----------

